# Back to riding vintage - Merckx Kelme Century



## uscric

I'm back into vintage bikes. Finished this Team Kelme Merckx Century replica. And unlike buildsI've done years ago, I'm putting miles on this one. Rides nice, but climbing is tougher. I have two sets of wheels. One is same as the Kelme team - photo. The other is a large flange C Record with Archetype wheels. I love the way it shines in the sun!


----------



## mackgoo

Beautiful bike to get back on.


----------



## GKSki

Sweet ride. Sew ups I hope. Are those Cinelli 66 or 64s with the XA stem?


----------



## uscric

GKSki said:


> Sweet ride. Sew ups I hope. Are those Cinelli 66 or 64s with the XA stem?


Yeah the Campy rims are Sigmas with Corsa Tubulars. Cinelli 66-44 Campione Del Mondo bars.


----------



## GKSki

I have the Cinelli 66-44s with the X/A stem on my Gavia TSX that has Chorus Ergo 8s. What did the Merkx use for tubing, SL?

Still have a pair of Chorus hubs with GL330s, but I haven't glued a tire on in years. Seems to be much more debris on the roads these days.

One thing for sure is Merckx had a much better frame painter than Pinarello. Yours looks flawless. Enjoy.


----------



## uscric

The Corsa Extra used SLX. This Century is built with TSX tubing. Not exactly flawless. Quite a few touch ups which took a while to get the color right. I just get automotive touch-up paint in the closest color\tone, one that only needs to be lightened or darkened.

Pushing the limit of the C Record with 53/39 and 12/30 rear. Works pretty good with the retro-friction shifters.


----------



## GKSki

I know it's heretical but I found some Chorus Ergo 8 shifter/brake levers in E urope on Ebay and replaced the Syncro 8sp.

When compared with my other ride that is carbon with Shimano 10sp, my Pinarello TSX shifts like a Swiss watch. Sadly, for the most part, very few have ever had the chance to ride Campagnolo.


----------



## uscric

Yeah, Campagnolo got caught resting on their laurels in terms of shifting technology. But design and aesthetics ...no one did it better.


----------



## Emerxil

uscric said:


> The Corsa Extra used SLX. This Century is built with TSX tubing. Not exactly flawless. Quite a few touch ups which took a while to get the color right. I just get automotive touch-up paint in the closest color\tone, one that only needs to be lightened or darkened.
> 
> Pushing the limit of the C Record with 53/39 and 12/30 rear. Works pretty good with the retro-friction shifters.


Corsa Extra was built with SLX/SPX, TSX, Max and Reynolds 753, Century was built with Reynolds 653 and TSX
Painting pattern Kelme 1991-1993
Your frame was built after 1991
If you can show us the factory markings
Beautiful bike


----------



## uscric

Yes I know. This one is a 1992. I have photos of all the Kelme team on this color scheme. Though they had gone from white to light blue, light blue and white, metallic green and white to this scheme. Then you see photos of some team Kelme on red and blue Merckx. This serial is P above 5TTB non-drive side D above 5745. I sold a Kelme Corsa Extra in the same scheme with a serial number X7 nondrive Z above 4942 which is said to be D=1985 anyway...


----------



## Emerxil

uscric said:


> Yes I know. This one is a 1992. I have photos of all the Kelme team on this color scheme. Though they had gone from white to light blue, light blue and white, metallic green and white to this scheme. Then you see photos of some team Kelme on red and blue Merckx. This serial is P above 5TTB non-drive side D above 5745. I sold a Kelme Corsa Extra in the same scheme with a serial number X7 nondrive Z above 4942 which is said to be D=1985 anyway...


P5TTB D5745 - Century TSX January/February 1993
82/83 - light blue
84 - white
85 - white + light blue
86/87 - red/white
88/89 - green/white
90 - blue/red
91-93 - blue/white/green
A7X Z4942 - Pro SLX Fall 1985


----------

